# New treatment for tennis elbow..



## corvettels3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Being that I got this condition I did my research and came across this:

http://www.kens5.com/news/New-procedure-for-tendons-called-surgery-through-a-needle-137911598.html


----------



## Popeye (Apr 19, 2013)

I trust no link with the word ken in it......


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 19, 2013)

seems like something that may help many people that have chronic tennis elbow.  I cured mine when I figured out what was causing it to flare up.   - and no it wasn't tennis


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 19, 2013)

My elbow is shit from years of pitching I would have this done in a minute


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 19, 2013)

Good looks corvette I deal with this along with forearm splints so I load up on ridicules amounts of fish oil and glucosamine


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2013)

Is it permanent? It doesn't seem so. I get this in both elbows and can resolve it in a little over a week once it starts up by doing the following:

1. Graston - At least once per week but as much as every other day to clean up the scar tissue and to relieve tension in the forearms.

2.  Copious stretching - Any spare second I get I stretch the forearms.

3.  Wrist brace. If I'm driving, sleeping or using the computer I wear it.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 19, 2013)

Dont do gay shit like playing tennis.  Fixed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Dont do gay shit like playing tennis.  Fixed.



But the chaps at the club will ridicule me mercilessly!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 19, 2013)

I get Tennis elbow from my shake weight not tennis


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 19, 2013)

samcooke said:


> seems like something that may help many people that have chronic tennis elbow.  I cured mine when I figured out what was causing it to flare up.   - and no it wasn't tennis



same here... there are many ass clowns that think it only comes from tennis.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 19, 2013)

samcooke said:


> seems like something that may help many people that have chronic tennis elbow.  I cured mine when I figured out what was causing it to flare up.   - and no it wasn't tennis





Throwing dice?


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 19, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> same here... there are many ass clowns that think it only comes from tennis.




So what other gay things do you do?


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> So what other gay things do you do?



ha ha fucker..


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I'll  just stick to the TB500


----------

